# Congratulations Sambow, Big Buck Down!



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

You go girl.. I cant wait to see the pictures, so whens dinner....

The Pruitte's are very Proud for you and we know Dad is beaming from ear to ear.. We look forward to seeing you and dad real soon.
:tongue: 
More details please..


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Congrats!! thats awesome!!


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

thanks everyone!! yes the big buck is down!! 

the story.....well we were going to go to where we normally hunt about 1 hour from our house for opening day, but we got hit by the big snow storm that hit buffalo and we lost our power, we had a generator but if it would have died our basement would have flooded, so we had to stay at home and hunt by our house, its kinda in the "city" so it not as nice but we thought it was better than nothing, so i dragged my dad out that morning, we almost didnt get in the woods cuz there was soo much water (the snow had melted and we got rain), but we foind a way in, an hour later i heard some branches break and there he was, 25 yards from me, I stood up and drew back and took the shot at 15 yards, after that i was shaking sooo bad:teeth: !! I called my dad on the radio, he came over and we found him about 100 away! double lung/heart shot!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

that is fantastic...congrats

Mikie


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Great picture!! Very nice buck!!! Were all proud of ya!! Good job


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

WOW! Congrats! Way to go Sam!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow!
Thats a stud!
Congrats Sam!


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

WOW.. there are actually deer that big... That is awesome..... :wink:


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow thats huge for NY:wink: . Congrats.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## bowhunter2121 (Sep 27, 2006)

wow nice buck congrats wouldnt mind gettin one like that this year 
congrats on a nice buck!!!!!
bowhunter2121


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Very, very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Elk_Hunter (Oct 19, 2006)

Coongrats! That's a great story and a nice lookin buck!:happy:


----------



## fatboy95 (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats.. and thanks for the story... very nice...


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

thanks sooo much everyone!!! I'm rwalizing that this is a once and a lifetime thing.....and i hope to get a bigger one sometime in my life!!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Congrats! See, you are amazing!


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

katie u always have faith in me dont ya!!! i know it aint no huge elk but.....oh well it works for me :wink:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Elk smelk. A deer like that is nothing to scoff at. 
I am so proud of you!


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

oh trust me im not scoff'in at anything!!!! lol!! im extemely excited!!


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

congrats on the buck i shot a 3x3 mule deer yesterday with a rifle


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> oh trust me im not scoff'in at anything!!!! lol!! im extemely excited!!


But dont' forget when you saw those elk in Elk Park..


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

ELK PARK!!! omg that place was amazing!! so many memories there!! i never thought i could possibly see that many elk in one place!!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

And as dad said, there weren't many out.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

ok yea i cant beleive that!!!! we saw like 300 elk!!! what kosher for him...1000?!?! and admit it...u guys sooo take it for granted! katie- "yea i saw 400 elk this morning....i was disapointed!" shesh!!


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Congrats!
Nice buck!!


----------



## bowhuntnac (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats!!!!! Way to go... Nice Buck


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

archery1 said:


> Congrats!
> Nice buck!!


What u only say congrats...no smack talk, no smart comments...who is this new cory??

but thanks :wink:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> ok yea i cant beleive that!!!! we saw like 300 elk!!! what kosher for him...1000?!?! and admit it...u guys sooo take it for granted! katie- "yea i saw 400 elk this morning....i was disapointed!" shesh!!


Meh, happens. You see so many animals during season you do start to take advantage of them. I can promise I am going out next season and it will be different considering I avoid the hills this year. Though I see deer EVERYDAY...you remember those darn deer in town.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

YNGARCHER said:


> Meh, happens. You see so many animals during season you do start to take advantage of them. I can promise I am going out next season and it will be different considering I avoid the hills this year. Though I see deer EVERYDAY...you remember those darn deer in town.


Yes the nerve of those deer...even in the middle of the dity they try to run ur car over!! I guess thats when u know ur in montana :wink:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

No joke, so I was picking Eric up rather late in the 'morning' and I swear there were 50 deer in the general area. It was sketchy. Even I was nervous.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

right in the middle of the city they were out???? creepy! ya didnt hit any of em did ya??? i wonder if somthin chased em out there or if they were just ramdomly there??


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> right in the middle of the city they were out???? creepy! ya didnt hit any of em did ya??? i wonder if somthin chased em out there or if they were just ramdomly there??


You don't remember the deer in the city? Are you joking? 
There are a lot of them.


----------



## Amphibious (Oct 27, 2006)

congrats, thats a great buck!


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

YNGARCHER said:


> You don't remember the deer in the city? Are you joking?
> There are a lot of them.


deer in the city...i only remeber seeing the one there in the city....i do remember all the antelope though, or whatever they were


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> deer in the city...i only remeber seeing the one there in the city....i do remember all the antelope though, or whatever they were


antelope by my casa


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

YNGARCHER said:


> antelope by my casa


antelope and deer are NOT the same !!!! do i need to point out the differences????:wink:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> antelope and deer are NOT the same !!!! do i need to point out the differences????:wink:


No, i have pictures of about 10 deer in my gma's lawn and that day there were about 2 or 3 at each neighbors. I can't believe you don't remember the deer.
The antelope aren't in town. They are in a field near Eastgate...a little subdivision outside of east helena. Do I need to point out the difference. :wink:


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

congrats on the monster buck :wink:


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

ya know since i shot this buck ive seen a 7 point and a 8 point...both respectble bucks!! and prior to the one i shot i didnt see anything near that size!!! funny how things happen like that huh?!?!


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on a fine animal u should be proud!!!!


----------

